# Was tun mit den Welsen?



## Pauli1990 (24. November 2009)

Hallo, 
Also mein Problem ist das sich in unserem Vereinsgewässer ein paar größere Welse befinden die den Bestand aller anderen Fischarten extrem dezimieren. Wo in anderen Gewässern am Ufer hunderte Brutfische zu sehen sind, sieht man dort nicht ein Fischchen. Noch dazu kommt das auch zahlreiche Graskarpfen drin sind die alle Pflanzen wegfressen.(Wasserpest und ähnliches, wo drin sich die kleinen Fische verstecken könnten.) Die dort rauszubekommen ist nicht so einfach da rings um den Teich alte Bäume im Wasser stehen die kurz über oder unter der Wasseroberfläche abgesägt wurden, wo jeder Fisch sofort im Drill reinzieht. Das Gewässer sieht wirklich sehr schön aus es ist echt schade darum.

Wäre über jeden Vorschlag was man dagegen machen könnte dankbar. 

Mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## Criss81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Hi,

gezielt befischen? Dürfte doch ne Gaudi werden mit einigen Vereinskameraden mal nen paar Nächte am Gewässer zu verbringen. 

Grüße


----------



## Lorenz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Hi

umsetzen! 



Wie groß ist denn das Gewässer und die Fische?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Und wieso ist das *DEIN* Problem?

Weil die ach sooo böhööösen Waller ein paar heißgeliebte Satzkarpfen (engl. --> set carps:q) wegschmatzen???


Am Besten wird wohl hier sein, *DU* lässt die Pfütze ab und knüppelst dann alles nieder, was mehr als vier Barteln hat!


----------



## locotus (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Ja, ja der böse böse Waller frißt alles auf, bis kein Futter mehr für ihn da ist. 

Ich kenne nur eine Spezies die so rücksichtslos handelt. WIR


----------



## Pauli1990 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Sorry war noch nicht fertig mit dem Beitrag...


----------



## Boendall (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Ist das jetzt dein persönliches Problem, oder sieht es der Verein so?

Hatten beim Ex-Verein auch das "Problem" mit den Welsen, nur das die Karpfen mit 2-3 Kilo plötzlich richtige Athleten waren, weil sie auf einmal auch gejagt wurden, haben die wenigsten erwähnt und viel weniger gefangen wurde auch nicht.

Was ist das für ein Gewässer?
Wie kommst du zu der Annahme, dass die Welse ALLE anderen Fischarten EXTREM dezimieren?

Sei mir nicht böse, klingt für mich etwas nach "Ich hatte eine miese Saison, daran müssen die Welse schuld sein, weil die mir keinen Fisch übriglassen".

Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, beschreibe einfach wie das Gewässer aussieht, welcher Besatz, größe usw. und woraus du darauf schließt, dass der Wels schuld ist.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Du willst also die Waller dezimieren?

Im Klartext und historisch belegt meint das, du möchtest jeden zehnten Waller, per Los entschieden, mit einem großen Holzhammer erschlagen. Das nämlich verstand man in den römischen Legionen unter der Dezimation. Ein gewisser Signore J. Caesar bediente sich gelegentlich dieser doch sehr rüden, wie in der Mannschaft unbeliebten Disziplinarmaßnahme.


----------



## Fish-Hunter1 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

wir haben es an unserem see fertiggebracht inerhalb von 2-jahren mindestens 50 % aller graskarpfen aus dem see zu holen und was war der dank dieses jahr . so viel kraut das man fast schon uber den see laufen kann . Und wenn ihr so viel welse habt müsstet ihr sie auch oft fangen wenn das nicht der fall ist . setzt ihr zu wenig köderfische ein .


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Ich würde mal sagen wir warten. Denn er war mit dem Beitrag noch nicht fertig....


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen wir warten. Denn er war mit dem Beitrag noch nicht fertig....


 

Ick würd sagen, schaut mal den POST 1. an, der ist jetzt fertig #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du willst also die Waller dezimieren?
> 
> Im Klartext und historisch belegt meint das, du möchtest jeden zehnten Waller, per Los entschieden, mit einem großen Holzhammer erschlagen. Das nämlich verstand man in den römischen Legionen unter der Dezimation. Ein gewisser Signore J. Caesar bediente sich gelegentlich dieser doch sehr rüden, wie in der Mannschaft unbeliebten Disziplinarmaßnahme.


 
Man kann auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen .... Ahhhhhhh nee muss man ja nicht, zumindest nicht hier...Kann mir nicht erklären wie Du darauf kommst das er sagte, ICH WILL DIE WELSBESTÄNDE "DEZIMIEREN"! ! ! 

Hat er nicht gesagt, also lass Deine Historischen Dinge mal in der Schublade |wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Man kann auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen .... Ahhhhhhh nee muss man ja nicht, zumindest nicht hier...Kann mir nicht erklären wie Du darauf kommst das er sagte, ICH WILL DIE WELSBESTÄNDE "DEZIMIEREN"! ! !
> 
> Hat er nicht gesagt, also lass Deine Historischen Dinge mal in der Schublade |wavey:



|good:|good:


@pauli: wurden bei euch denn schon mal große waller gefangen?


----------



## 48pfünder (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Der schlechte Fischbestand wird immer den Wallern in die Schuhe geschoben, dabei fressen die garnicht so viel. Hechte, Cormorane aber auch wir Menschen tragen da einiges mit bei.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Super. Hier will endlich mal jemand was gegen Mißstände in seinem Gewässer tun und sozusagen die "Altlasten" dezimieren - und alles was ihm entgegenweht ist das Geschrei derer, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen können. Achherrje... die armen Tierchen!

@ Pauli1990:
Meinen Glückwunsch zu soviel Weitsicht. 
Ich kann den Wunsch durchaus nachvollziehen. In der Tat kann es durchaus mal hilfreich sein, die Altbestände an Welsen und Graskarpfen in einem Gewässer zu dezimieren. Denn die Biomasse, die diese Jungs in sich vereinen kann gewaltig sein - dass sind viele, gute fangfähige Fische in in nur wenigen Kapitalen vereint.
Sollte euch das mit der Angel nicht gelingen (was bei viel Holz durchaus vorstellbar ist), dann solltet ihr weitere  Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen.
Entweder den Rat und evtl. auch die helfende Hand von Spezialisten (gibt´s sowohl für Welse als auch für Graser) einholen, oder sich den Möglichkeiten der Berufsfischerei (Netze) bedienen.


----------



## Bulldogge08 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



48pfünder schrieb:


> Der schlechte Fischbestand wird immer den Wallern in die Schuhe geschoben, dabei fressen die garnicht so viel. Hechte, Cormorane aber auch wir Menschen tragen da einiges mit bei.


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


So ist es Waller sind nähmlich keine Großfress Fische denn sie fressen extrem wenig bsp. ein 50 KG Waller frisst im Jahr ca. 40 KG Fisch,denn er gh nur einmal die Woche jagen und nicht jeden Tag


----------



## karpfenbrausi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

...am besten totprügeln die ganzen Freßmaschinen. Oder warten bis keine Futterfische mehr da sind, dann fressen die Waller bestimmt die Graser, dann gibts nur noch einen "Problemfisch"!  #d


----------



## Reisender (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Die dort rauszubekommen ist nicht so einfach da rings um den Teich alte Bäume im Wasser stehen die kurz über oder unter der Wasseroberfläche abgesägt wurden, wo jeder Fisch sofort im Drill reinzieht. Das Gewässer sieht wirklich sehr schön aus es ist echt schade darum.
> 
> Wäre über jeden Vorschlag was man dagegen machen könnte dankbar.
> 
> Mfg Pauli :vik:



Kann man kein wasser ablassen ?? 

Zumindest so viel, das die Stümpfe frei vom Wasser sind ??

Wie Tief ist das Wasser ??


----------



## Pauli1990 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Also vielleicht bin ich mit diesem Endschluss das es an den Welsen liegt auch etwas vorschnell gewesen, kann es mir aber ehrlichgesagt nicht anders erklären.Da ich immer öfters davon höre das es in anderen Teichen auch so ist. Ja der Verein ist der gleichen Meinung. Kann sein das es so klingt als hätten wir ne schlechte Saison gehabt aber leider ist es nicht so. Es gab dieses Jahr mehrere Vereinsmeisterschaften dort und es kam nie etwas dabei raus. Mittlerweile geht dort auch keiner mehr angeln.Der Verein hatte auch schon Taucher geholt die den Teich gründlich unter die Lupe genommen haben und die Fische die sie gesehen haben kann man an einer Hand abzählen.
Ein Kollege fing vor ca. 4 Jahren mal einen 50cm Karpfen der eine Bissspur hatte die von Kopf über den Rücken bis zur Schwanzflosse ging.(man hatte deutlich gesehen das es ein Wels war) 

Mfg pauli


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

also wenn da keiner mehr angeln geht würde ich erst recht hin gehen  auf wels!!!
;D


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> also wenn da keiner mehr angeln geht würde ich erst recht hin gehen  auf wels!!!
> ;D


 


#6 Da bin Ick bei 


@TE , kann es nich auch sein das Dein/Euer Verein (will niemandem was nachsagen) falsch besetzt.... |kopfkrat

Wenn Ich doch weis das da Welse sind von guter größe, schütze Ich andere Arten durch mehr Futterfisch .... Oder fische die ungeliebten Welse da raus...Wenn die Taucher da den Fischbestand an zwei Händen abzählen können muss ja was nich richtig sein ...........


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Bei uns in Berlin-Schlachtensee, wurden so vor etwa 10 Jahren kleinere Hunde gefressen,und Menschen von Waller´n angefallen. Worauf mit Netzen der gesamte See leer gefischt wurde, waren gewaltige Waller dabei waren. Müsste jetzt lügen was grösse und gewicht angeht.

Gruß Thomas

edit: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/Stadtleben-Schlachtensee-Umwelt;art125,2340655


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Hi Paddy,


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Super. Hier will endlich mal jemand was gegen Mißstände in seinem Gewässer tun und sozusagen die "Altlasten" dezimieren - und alles was ihm entgegenweht ist das Geschrei derer, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen können. Achherrje... die armen Tierchen!
> 
> @ Pauli1990:
> Meinen Glückwunsch zu soviel Weitsicht.
> ...


 
Vergeblich ist die Müh der Denkenden..........


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Super. Hier will endlich mal jemand was gegen Mißstände in seinem Gewässer tun und sozusagen die "Altlasten" dezimieren - und alles was ihm entgegenweht ist das Geschrei derer, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen können. Achherrje... die armen Tierchen!
> .


 
#6

Bei uns wurden auch die Waller zur regelrechten Plage, aber man bekommt sie kaum raus.
Die fachl. Fischereiberatung hat uns mitgeteilt, wie groß der Schaden von einem zu großem Bestand von Wallern sein wird ... enorm.


----------



## Boendall (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Super. Hier will endlich mal jemand was gegen Mißstände in seinem Gewässer tun und sozusagen die "Altlasten" dezimieren - und alles was ihm entgegenweht ist das Geschrei derer, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen können. Achherrje... die armen Tierchen!
> 
> @ Pauli1990:
> Meinen Glückwunsch zu soviel Weitsicht.
> ...


 
gepaart mit:



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Also vielleicht bin ich mit diesem Endschluss das es an den Welsen liegt auch etwas vorschnell gewesen, kann es mir aber ehrlichgesagt nicht anders erklären.Da ich immer öfters davon höre das es in anderen Teichen auch so ist. Ja der Verein ist der gleichen Meinung. Kann sein das es so klingt als hätten wir ne schlechte Saison gehabt aber leider ist es nicht so. Es gab dieses Jahr mehrere Vereinsmeisterschaften dort und es kam nie etwas dabei raus. Mittlerweile geht dort auch keiner mehr angeln.Der Verein hatte auch schon Taucher geholt die den Teich *gründlich* unter die Lupe genommen haben und *die Fische die sie gesehen haben kann man **an einer Hand abzählen.*
> Ein Kollege fing vor ca. 4 Jahren mal einen 50cm Karpfen der eine Bissspur hatte die von Kopf über den Rücken bis zur Schwanzflosse ging.(man hatte deutlich gesehen das es ein Wels war)
> 
> Mfg pauli


 
Also wenn man die Fische an einer Hand zählen kann, wie soll dann ein Überbestand an Welsen herrschen?|kopfkrat
Zumal das ja viele und nicht gerade die kleineren sein sollten.

@foolish

Mir ist schon klar, das ein enormer Altbestand an Welsen ein Ungleichgewicht im Gewässer reinbringt und ganz schön aufräumt. Ich wollte den TE nur animieren nicht vorschnell zu urteilen, da ich die "der Wels ist schuld" Märchen aus unserer Gegend gut kenne. Da wird intensiv auf die bösen Waller gefischt, um beim Ablassen des Teiches festzustellen, dass nicht mal 5 Welse drinnen waren und der größte hatte um die 45cm.

Bei einem Überbestand schadet es nicht Welse zu entnehmen, ABER es muss auch Überbestand herrschen.


----------



## Reisender (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Sag mal, könnt ihr lesen ??



*Die dort rauszubekommen ist nicht so einfach da rings um den Teich alte Bäume im Wasser stehen die kurz über oder unter der Wasseroberfläche abgesägt wurden, wo jeder Fisch sofort im Drill reinzieht. Das Gewässer sieht wirklich sehr schön aus es ist echt schade darum.
*


Es geht doch um was anderes Jungs !!

Fischen könne wir alle da, nur es geht doch um das Herausziehen bei so einem Problem !!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Dann müsste man es eben mal mit dem Boot probieren, wird sich sicher jemand im Verein finden....


----------



## Pauli1990 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekd8AshT67k
das video hatte ich im sommer gemacht, da sieht man das es wohl für die Graser nichts mehr unter Wasser zu fressen gibt...

ich lade dann auch mal Bilder hoch von dem Teich muss aber noch darauf warten bekomme ich erst noch von einem Kumpel...

hoffe das vll mal noch paar sinnvolle Beiträge kommen ... Danke

mfg Pauli


----------



## mlkzander (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

mit richtigem gerät und richtiger methode wird da jeder wels, ja auch aus dem holz, rausgezogen

in berlin, posting22, wurde auch ein hundefressendes, menschenagreifendes "ungeheuer"
gefangen, sage und schreibe 1,68m 
mag sein das der fänger meint ein ungeheuer gefangen zu haben, aber 1,68m
wird eigentlich einfach so raus gekurbelt


----------



## Pauli1990 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Das mit den Tauchern sollte nur zeigen das es nur noch sehr wenig Fische gibt im Vergleich wie es vor ein paar Jahren aussah. Das die Taucher jeden Fisch da drin finden ist wohl zu bezweifeln. 
Kleine Welse sind es nicht aus unserem Verein hatten schon welche einen Wels dran die dann eben im Holz verloren gingen.(geschätzt wurde bei einem auf 1,50m)

Ja mit dem Boot müsste man es mal versuchen. Abfischen mit Netzen könnte sich durch das viele Holz auch etwas schwierig gestalten.

bis später mfg


----------



## Tanckom (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

@ Pauli

Nimm's jetzt nicht falsch auf, aber wenn ich das hier jetzt Lese, glaub ich, das für idhc die Welt unterginge, damit muss der Angler leben, wir sind zu 60% schuld, das es nicht mehr so viele Fische gibt, wie früher.
z.B.
Wenn ich heuet an die Mosel gehe(die seher verdreckt ist) fang ich selten noch was, aber mein Vater erzählt mir immer, als er Angeln gegangen ist und das nicht mal mit High-Tec geräten, hate er in einer Stunde 30 Rotaugen gefangen.
Das müssen wir Kappieren, wenn wir nicht auf unsere Umwelt achten oder das Wasser verschmutzen, dann sind die Fische ausgestorben und das mit uns, oder was willst du sonst in 60 Jahren angeln, wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt?
War nicht böse gemeint, aber denk mal nach, es sind nicht immer die Fische und sei doch froh, wenn es Welse gibt, die liefern schon einen Tollen Drill.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Nehmt doch eine Batterie,
oder versuchts mit handgranaten.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Chris93 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Nabend,
bin ein Kumpel von Pauli und wollte mal ein Bild hochladen, das zeigt wieviel Holz in dem See ist und das es auch sehr nah am Ufer ist (bis auf wenige Stellen die allerdings von den größeren Fischen gemieden werden). Villeicht könnt ihr euch jetzt ungefähr vorstellen, wie schwer es ist da einen größeren Wels heraus zu bekommen.

mfg Chris


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Tanckom schrieb:


> @ Pauli
> 
> Nimm's jetzt nicht falsch auf, aber wenn ich das hier jetzt Lese, glaub ich, das für idhc die Welt unterginge, damit muss der Angler leben, wir sind zu 60% schuld, das es nicht mehr so viele Fische gibt, wie früher.
> z.B.
> ...


 
|kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat


----------



## wallerangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Ja ja der böse Wels versucht das erst mal die Graskarpfen rauszufangen und Laichgebiete anlegen wo auch mal was an Brut hochkommen kann . Wenn dort angeblich so wenige andere Fische drin sind was fressen dann die Waller ?


----------



## Ollek (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

|kopfkrat Interessanter Thread.

Bordy Wallerangler meint ironisch "die bösen Welse" und im ernst "Graskarpfen raus"

Wenn jetzt noch Boardy "Graskarpfenangler" kommen würde...wäre seine Meinung sicher auch interessant :m

Und gänzlich Einigkeit würde herschen wenn der TE so angefangen hätte. 

"In unserem Teich gibts wenig Fische aber viel Kormoran drumrum"....

:mWer schieb den schwarzen Peter weiter?

Gruss


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Wenn dort angeblich so wenige andere Fische drin sind was fressen dann die Waller ?



hatten wir doch schon: Dackel, Enten, Menschen...


----------



## Reisender (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Kann man kein wasser ablassen ??
> 
> Zumindest so viel, das die Stümpfe frei vom Wasser sind ??
> 
> Wie Tief ist das Wasser ??




Dürfte ich noch noch mal auf meine fragen eine Antwort erhalten ??:g:g


----------



## wallerangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Ollek na du scheinst ja echt Ahnung zu haben . Was soll es bringen wen die welse draußen sind und dafür Hecht und Zander , die garantiert auch im Gewässer sind die kleinen Fische fressen . man soll sich doch einfach mal Gedanken machen warum kaum noch Fische im Gewässer sind . Meistens ist es ja so das überall Graskarpfen eingesetzt werden , klar die fressen keine Fische , aber den natürlich bewuchs der in einem Gewässer vorhanden sein sollte . Damit kleinere Fische sich verstecken können und auch Möglichkeiten für Weißfische bestehen wo diese Ablaichen können . Was meint ihr denn wieviele kleine Fische am Tag so ein Zander wegfrisst 3-4 würde ich mal schätzen . Ein Wels frisst nicht jeden Tag und wenn nimmt er meist größere Nahrung zb. eine Brasse von 2 kg . Von mir aus soll er 4 Fische die Woche fressen da hat ein Zander im selben Zeitraum ca.25 gefressen . Was ist jetzt schlimmer ?


----------



## Zed (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Also wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue ,finde ich es Verantwortungslos das ein Angelverein so ein See zum Fischen frei gibt .


----------



## jannisO (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> hatten wir doch schon: Dackel, Enten, Menschen...


 

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Janbr (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Boeser Wels und Graskarpfen hin oder her. Ist doch ziemlich egal. Die Welse und die Graskarpfen sollen raus. Das war die Frage. Es geht hier niemandem darum ob nun die Welse schuld sind das sonst wenig Fisch drin ist oder nicht oder ob die Graskarpfen schuld dran sind. Beide sollen irgendwie raus.

Es ist wirklich ziemlich nervig geworden hier im Angelboard das man auf seine eigentlichen Fragen keine Antworten mehr erhaelt. Alles wird gleich zur Grundsatzdiskussion. Was soll das?

Es ist an keinem von uns zu urteilen ob die Welse da raus sollen oder nicht. Es geht uns auch nichts an ob der restliche Verein was dagegen hat oder nicht.

Es wimmelt hier von selbsternannten Moralaposteln und Leuten die auf Alles eine Antwort haben, nur scheinbar nicht auf die Fragen die gestellt werden. Dann lasst es doch einfach.

Kennt einer von euch irgendwelche Hintergruende? Nein! 

Sowohl die Waller als auch die Graskarpfen wurden wahrscheinlich irgenwann  mal ausgesetzt (sie werden wohl kaum natuerlich hier anzutreffen sein), was man fuer eine gute Idee gehalten hat. Jetzt sollen sie raus und sofort gibt es einen Aufschrei. Warum?

Wer schreit wenn die Satzforellen aus einem Put & Take See rausgefangen werden? Niemand. Bei den Welsen und Graskarpfen liegen nun halt ein paar Jahre zwischen Put und Take. Na und. Es ist nun mal so, das wir unsere Umwelt beeinflussen und wenn wir ehrlich sind schreien wir nur wenn irgendwo Fische raus sollen. Niemand schreit wenn der Angelverein fuer tausende von Euros Fische besetzt. Das ist genauso unnatuerlich und beeinflusst die Umwelt wie die Entnahme.

Und die Aussage wie ein Verein diesen See zum Angeln freigeben kann. Lass es doch einfach. Du musst darin nicht angeln und es tut mir leid wenn man Gewaesser "frei" geben muss zum Angeln.

Meiner Meinung sollte jeder seine Gruetze zwischen den Ohren selber anstrengen koennen um zu entscheiden ob er an einem Gewasser angeln will oder nicht. 

So das musste mal raus. Jetzt geht's besser und ich kann entspannt in die Thankgiving Ferien gehen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ollek (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

 @ Wallerangler

Ich wollte deine Meinung keinesfalls verunglimpfen, aber solche Threads zeigen immer sehr deutlich wie die "heilige Kuh" der entsprechenden Spezies gehegt und gepflegt wird wenn es heist diese würden für irgendwelche Fischbestandsschwunde verantwortlich sein.

Versteh mal , dann sinds immer die anderen Fischarten derer man selbst nicht unbedingt haben und beangeln will.

Kurios das beim schwarzen Gefieder wieder alle an einem Strang ziehen und sagen " Jawohl der isses". 

Dennoch hat das Thema seitens des TE sehr wohl seine Berechtigung und sollte entsprechend Diskutiert werden .

Gruss #h


----------



## Lorenz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ziemlich nervig geworden hier im Angelboard das man auf seine eigentlichen Fragen keine Antworten mehr erhaelt. Alles wird gleich zur Grundsatzdiskussion. Was soll das?





> AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?


Dann war der Threadtitel wohl unglücklich gewählt...


Erfahrenen Welsfischern die Lizenz spendieren und die dann fischen lassen! Die können die Fische dann in eigene Gewässer,den Rhein oder so setzen.
Die haben auch die nötige Erfahrung und Ausrüstung für die Geschichte.Möglich ist es garantiert die Fische da rauszukriegen,wenn sie denn einmal am Haken hängen.Aber das Gerät muss halt stimmen...Ohne Boot tät ich es gleich vergessen,wenn überall am Ufer Totholz im Wasser ist!


----------



## Syntac (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

hm, wenn es ein Teich ist, kann man ihn ja ablassen - oder ist es doch ein See?


----------



## j4ni (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Guter und richitger Post, JanBr, danke!


----------



## Boendall (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Boeser Wels und Graskarpfen hin oder her. Ist doch ziemlich egal. Die Welse und die Graskarpfen sollen raus. Das war die Frage. Es geht hier niemandem darum ob nun die Welse schuld sind das sonst wenig Fisch drin ist oder nicht oder ob die Graskarpfen schuld dran sind. Beide sollen irgendwie raus.


 
Hi Jan,

also würdest du zu jemanden der fragt, ob er die Lichtmaschine seines Auto tauschen soll, weil es nicht mehr anspringt einfach "Ja klar mach" sagen und ihm nicht den Tipp geben mal nach der Batterie zu sehen oder zu tanken.

Der TE hat im Eingangspost darüber geklagt, dass kaum Fische in dem Teich sind und er gibt dem Wels die Schuld. ABER sein (Haupt)Problem ist wenig Fischbestand.

Viele haben darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht unbedingt so sein muss. WENN ein Überbestand an Welsen vorhanden ist, DANN wäre das sein Problem.

Aber wie du selbst schreibst:


Janbr schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch irgendwelche Hintergruende? Nein!


Drum find ich es auch "komisch" von Haus aus den Welsen die schuld zu geben, zumal man dieses Argument des Öfteren hört.

Ich bin kein Welsfischer, ich will auch gar nicht den Wels verteidigen, ich wollte dem TE nur klarmachen, dass die Probleme oft woanders liegen als erst angenommen und er sich nicht auf eine Verallgemeinerung verlassen soll:



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Also vielleicht bin ich mit diesem Endschluss das es an den Welsen liegt auch etwas vorschnell gewesen, kann es mir aber ehrlichgesagt nicht anders erklären.Da ich immer öfters davon höre das es in anderen Teichen auch so ist. Ja der Verein ist der gleichen Meinung. .....
> Mfg pauli


 
Zur Frage wie raus mit den Welsen: Wenn ihr Verbindungen zu Tauchern habt, harpunieren. (könnte illegal sein, also erst erkundigen, wie es mit Gesetz bzw. Ausnahmegenehmigung ausssieht)


----------



## Udo561 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Hi,
wenn im See solch ein " Überbestand " an Welsen herrscht und es so gut wie keine anderen Fische mehr gibt liegt es doch nahe dem Wels ein leckers Rotauge zu servieren , Baumstämme hin oder her.
Wenn ihr die Welse rausfangen wollt, fischt geziehlt auf Wels , fangt ihn und setzt ihn um.
Aber im Gegenzug sollte der restliche Besatz aber so gewählt werden das ein Gleichgewicht im See herrscht und dazu gehört auch das Brutgebiete angelegt werden.
So mancher Angler würde sich freuenn an solch einem See mit so einem Welsbestand angeln zu dürfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Kattized schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue ,finde ich es Verantwortungslos das ein Angelverein so ein See zum Fischen frei gibt .



Wie meinen? ;+



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn im See solch ein " Überbestand " an Welsen herrscht und es so gut wie keine anderen Fische mehr gibt liegt es doch nahe dem Wels ein leckers Rotauge zu servieren , Baumstämme hin oder her.
> Wenn ihr die Welse rausfangen wollt, fischt geziehlt auf Wels , fangt ihn und setzt ihn um.
> Aber im Gegenzug sollte der restliche Besatz aber so gewählt werden das ein Gleichgewicht im See herrscht und dazu gehört auch das Brutgebiete angelegt werden.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Wenn es so viele Welse geben sollte kann man sie rausfangen. Ich kenne das Problem eher so, das Schonmaß und Schonzeit wegen "Wallerplage" aufgehoben werden und dennoch keiner einen fängt weil es eben wirklich nicht so viele gibt - aber man hat einen schuldigen ausgemacht.

Sicher gibt es Gewässer die Probleme mit einem zu hohgen Wallerbestand haben, aber bei vielen andern wird das nur bei schlechten Fängen als Argument genutzt.


----------



## ohneLizenz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Kattized schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue ,finde ich es Verantwortungslos das ein Angelverein so ein See zum Fischen frei gibt .


 
warum |kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Für mich ist ebenfalls der Graskarpfen an die Miesere Schuld, wahrscheinlich in Kombination mit Satzkarpfen, auch wenn es wenige glauben Karpfen fressen kleine Fische (sind kleiner als ein Rotwurm).
Genauso wichtig ist das Entfernen der Kormoran-Sitzstangen (Baumstümpfe) sonnst kommt nie wieder ein Weissfischbestand auf.
Am einfachsten den Teich ablassen und neu anfangen, eure Welsplage würde ich gerne nehmen.
Statt Karpfen Karrauschen besetzen, die ersten Jahre komplett auf Raubfisch verzichten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Es fällt mir ziemlich schwer nachzuvollziehen, wie man Fischen Schuld oder Unschuld zuweisen kann. Leute, das sind nur Fische.

Über Schuld könnte man sprechen, wenn man nach dem früheren Besatz fragt. Da sind zwei Arten, nämlich Wels und Graskarpfen, die in gar keiner Weise in so ein Gewässer gehören. Da können die Fische ja nu nix für, ist aber so. 
Leider ein fast schon alltägliches Vergehen an unseren heimischen Gewässern. Nicht selten noch gepaart mit einem Überbestand an Karpfen und dann wundert man sich, warum das Gefüge auseinanderbricht. Ergo ist es vollkommen wurscht, ob die beiden für irgendetwas verantwortlich sind. Die gehören da raus. 
Und die gehören im Erfolgsfall auch nicht umgesetzt, denn damit richtet man am nächsten Gewässer den gleichen Mist an, sondern in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill. 

Zu der eigentlichen Frage. Es wird schwer sein die da gänzlich rauszubekommen, es sei denn der Teich ist ablassbar. Wenn das der Fall ist, weiß ich gar nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Andernfalls hilft halt nur gezieltes befischen.


----------



## stefclud2000 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

#q

Wenn man manche Kommentare hier so liest frage ich mich, ob es sich echt lohnt noch einen Thread hier zu starten.Oder soll ich erstmal einen Thread starten, indem ich alle frage, wie ich denn meinen zukünftigen Thread nennen soll ohne mich hier zum Clown zu machen!?! Manche lesen auch nur das was sie wollen und hacken dann auf einen rum wie es denen passt. Wer Pauli persönlich kennt, weiß auch wie er es gemeint hat und das er nix einfach unkontrolliert dezimieren, niederknüppeln oder was auch immer will! Wenn man seine Frage nicht konkret verstanden hat, kann man ja mal nachfragen wie genau er es gemeint hat ohne viel Palaver hier zu veranstalten!!!

@ Janbr : guter Post
@ Pauli: Geb bescheid wenns zur Wallerjagd losgeht, ich bin dabei!!!!

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Lenzibald (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Servus. Wenn viele wels in dem See sind müßten die Taucher ja welche gesehen haben danke ich mal. Wenn zuviele fette Welse rumschwimmen einfach mal das richtige Gerät nehmen und gezielt befischen. Schmecken sehr gut soviel ich weiß. Mit ner 40er Geflochtenen und ner Multi werden die Viecher ja zu bändigen sein denk ich mal. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## jirgel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

ist sehr intressant wie gewisse Speciem Hunter hier einen jungen Mann an die Gurgel fallen wenn er nach fragt wie er Welse aus einen Teich bzw See bekommt wo er sowieso nicht hinein gehört 

Edit Ralle 24: Auch wahre Worte müssen gewählt sein, sonst fallen sie dem Editor zum Opfer.  

Wenn du bzw der Verein die fische raus haben will ist das Netzfischen eine sehr elegante Art dem problem Herr zu werden.  natürlich kann man das Wasser auch zum kippen bringen und bei null anfangen aber diese Art schadet dem ganzen Ökosystem und ist nicht zu empfehlen. 

Klar sein sollte auch das ihr werdet die Welse auch nicht alle über nacht rausbekommen aber wenn ihr am Ball bleibt wirds nach 3 Jahren sicher lichter im Altbestand.  

Und zur Verwertung ihr könnt sie essen oder teuer an gewisse See betreiber verkaufen wo sie ein beschissenes leben in irgend einen C & R teich verbringen denn erlöss könnt ihr ja wieder in denn Neubesatz stecken. 
Möglich wäre auch das ihr in eine Fischzucht nachfragt ob sie Zuchtwelse benötigen.

Aber im Ende ob der Wels denn bestand der andern Arten kleinhält oder die Schwarzangler Geflügelte oder Menschliche werdet ihr erst nach ein paar Jahren merken nur überbestetzen würde ich deswegen nicht.

Lg 
Jirgel


----------



## Lorenz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch irgendwelche Hintergruende? Nein!



Ja dann sollte der Threadstarter vielleicht einfach mal die Fragen beantworten,die (indirekt) gestellt wurden...

Gewässergröße?
Welsgröße und Zahl? Die Zahl scheint ja wohl gering zu sein...
Zahl der Graskarpfen oder sowas wie eine Mengenangabe? Dann kann sicher einer der erfahrenen Gewässerbesitzer was dazu sagen...
Ablassbar?
Würde man erfahrene Wels-/Graskarpfenfischer (evenutell kostenlos) zur Bestandsminderung dort angeln lassen (und denen die Fische überlassen)?  
Ist ein Gewässer wie der Rhein in der Nähe? Da fiele es garantiert nicht auf wenn da eine handvoll mehr drin sind...


----------



## Andal (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Das deutet alles auf einen klaren Fall von Mißbewirtschaftung hin. Mein Tipp:

- Den Gewässerwart/Vorstand zum Teufel jagen
- Abfischen
- Sinnvoll besetzen. Dafür gibts bei jedem Fischereiverband eigene Beratungsstellen!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ...Die können die Fische dann in (...) den Rhein (...) setzen. ...


 


Lorenz schrieb:


> ...Ist (...) der Rhein in der Nähe? Da fiele es garantiert nicht auf wenn da eine handvoll mehr drin sind...


 
sorry, Lorenz, warum preist Du die "Verpflanzung" von Welsen in den Rhein so an? RLP hat schon wg. des Welsbestandes das Mindesmaß aufgehoben und NRW wird wohl gerüchteweise nachziehen... und dann gibt´s noch so Nebensächlichkeiten wie das Einbringen fremder Fische in ein Gewässer |kopfkrat

versteh ich nicht #c


----------



## Boendall (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> #q
> 
> Wenn man manche Kommentare hier so liest frage ich mich, ob es sich echt lohnt noch einen Thread hier zu starten.Oder soll ich erstmal einen Thread starten, indem ich alle frage, wie ich denn meinen zukünftigen Thread nennen soll ohne mich hier zum Clown zu machen!?! Manche lesen auch nur das was sie wollen und hacken dann auf einen rum wie es denen passt. Wer Pauli persönlich kennt, weiß auch wie er es gemeint hat und das er nix einfach unkontrolliert dezimieren, niederknüppeln oder was auch immer will! Wenn man seine Frage nicht konkret verstanden hat, kann man ja mal nachfragen wie genau er es gemeint hat ohne viel Palaver hier zu veranstalten!!!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist das große Problem in Foren, man kennt sich nicht persönlich und "gemeintes" erraten zu versuchen führt meist zu Mißverständnissen.

Ich hacke nicht am TE herum, sondern schreibe lediglich meine Meinung zum Thema. In einem Forum muß man damit leben können verschiedene Meinungen zu finden, denn eine Diskusion lebt von unterschiedlichen Standpunkten (klar ist es entscheidend, wie man die dem Gegenüber darlegt.)

@Pauli
Falls du meine Posts als hinhacken empfunden hast, kann ich dir versichern, dass es nicht gegen dich gemeint war und entschuldige mich natürlich bei dir.
Falls nicht ist eh alles im Grünen Bereich|wavey:

@ Andal
"Das deutet alles auf einen klaren Fall von Mißbewirtschaftung hin. Mein Tipp:

- Den Gewässerwart/Vorstand zum Teufel jagen
- Abfischen
- Sinnvoll besetzen. Dafür gibts bei jedem Fischereiverband eigene Beratungsstellen! "

ganz deiner Meinung, bis auf den Gewässerwart/Vorstand, da man nicht weiß wie lange die im Amt sind und ob die überhaupt was mit den Altlasten zu tun hatten.

Ist halt viel Aufwand der getrieben werden muß, zahlt sich im Endeffekt aber sicher aus. Wenn der Teich abgelassen wird, am besten gleich die Stämme auch rausnehmen, geht ja in einem.


----------



## Lorenz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> sorry, Lorenz, warum preist Du die "Verpflanzung" von Welsen in den Rhein so an?


Ich wohn nichtmehr in RLP,also nicht das du was falsches denkst :q Ich denke einfach nur,dass sie in einem solchen Großgewässer besser aufgehoben wären wie in einem anderen Teich oder kleinerem Vereinsflüsschen 
Statt "Rhein" gingen auch alle anderen größeren Flüsse die eh schon einen Großwelsbestand haben.Der Wels wird nicht weiter verbreitet und der Einfluss auf den bestehenden Bestand ist wohl auch zu vernachlässigen...besser so als das sie einfach irgendwo achtlos reingekippt werden...


So Vorschläge wie "an Forellenteiche (/Angelteiche) verkaufen" finde ich dagegen nicht so prickelnd |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> So Vorschläge wie "an Forellenteiche (/Angelteiche) verkaufen" finde ich dagegen nicht so prickelnd |uhoh:


 
ich glaube auch, dass sich wenige forellenteichbesitzer freiwillig großwelse ins wasser holen, ganz deiner meinung.
und nen freund von angelteichen bin ich eh nicht ...

aber mal zum thema:

es wurd zwar schon geschrieben, aber warum weiß denn immer jeder alles besser?!
das gilt zwar nicht für jeden beitrag, aber man liest schon häufig:
"ganz klar, die graskarpfen sind schuld" oder "eindeutig die welse sind schuld" oder "der vorstand ist schuld" oder "falsch besetzt" "natürliches gleichgewicht" usw usf...

der te hat wenn ich mich recht erinner gefragt was er gegen die welse machen soll.
wenn ich die frage lese gehe ich davon aus, dass der gute mann sich mit der problematik beschäftigt hat. man kann zwar nachfragen, ob er sich sicher ist das die welse schuld haben aber dass dann doch bitte vernünftig. 

(wenn ich jemanden wegen nem speziellen problem am auto frage und der kommt mir als erstes mit "schon mal getankt?" würd ich mir auch verarscht vorkommen, nur so btw.)

und zu diesem besserwisserverhalten kommen dann die heiligen kühe der jeweiligen specimen hunter ... und wie schon jemand richtig bemerkte: was ein wunder, dass man sich unter anglern nur über einen feind richtig einig werden kann; nen vogel. :q

ich würd sagen: wenn die welse und graskarpfen eindeutig als problem erkannt wurden: gezielt beangeln (nötigenfalls auch mal n paar pro's holn), mit netzen befischen, ablassen.
bei dem totholz muss wahrscheinlich nen boot her.

naja, so viel konnt ich dann zur problematik auch nicht helfen ...


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Gewässergröße? -ca. 3 ha

Welsgröße und Zahl? - nicht bekannt (geschätzt wurde einer der mal bei nem Karpfenangler dran war auf 1,50m) ; Anzahl kann ich auch nich sagen da es niemand weiß, man weiß nur das vor einigen Jahren alles voller junger Welse war.

Zahl der Graskarpfen oder sowas wie eine Mengenangabe? - Nicht bekannt , selber gesehen habe ich einen Schwarm mit 13 im Sommer an der Oberfläche, dürften aber noch mehr sein...

Ablassbar? - Nein
Würde man erfahrene Wels-/Graskarpfenfischer (evenutell kostenlos) zur Bestandsminderung dort angeln lassen (und denen die Fische überlassen)? - Ja!

Ist ein Gewässer wie der Rhein in der Nähe? Elbe ca. 30km


----------



## Boendall (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ....(wenn ich jemanden wegen nem speziellen problem am auto frage und der kommt mir als erstes mit "schon mal getankt?" würd ich mir auch verarscht vorkommen, nur so btw.)....


 
War bewußt überzogen dargestellt

Der Titel lautet "Was tun mit den Welsen?"
Wenn man nur nach dem Titel geht, reicht ein einfaches "Fangen" oder "Essen" oder "In Ruhe lassen" etc. aus.

Im Beitrag ging es dem TE dann um das Problem, dass andere Fischarten dezimiert werden durch Wels/Graskarpfen (wie er vermutet/weiß). Also kam die Diskussion auf ob er sich sicher sei, dass der Wels der Grund dafür ist, spricht ja nichts dagegen. #c(siehe mein Beispiel mit Lichtmaschine tauschen obwohl der Tank leer ist)

Gibt hier doch weit schlimmere Trööööts in denne sich Member ärger an die Gurgel gehen |krach: |smash:

Ich finde immer mehr Gefallen an den Vorschlägen "Abfischen" da man hier auch das Totholz entfernen könnte.

Die Frage ist halt, kann man den Teich ablassen und gibts genug helfende Hände dafür?
Hat man ein Zwischenquartier für gewünschte Fischarten um sie nacher wieder einzusetzen? (Bei 0 Anfangen ist ein hartes Brot)
Gibt es Abnehmer für die Welse/Graser, um evtl einen Teil des Neubesatzes (wenn erwünscht) zu finanzieren?

Gezielt beangeln gibt einfach keine Garantie ob man wirklich genug entnommen hat.

Edit: Hellblauer Teil kann man ignorieren, kommt davon, wenn man während des Tippens was anderes macht 

In dem Fall bleibt wohl nurnoch ein massives Angeln auf Wels oder Elektrofischen mit Genehmigung über.


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Anhang anzeigen 122595


Anhang anzeigen 122596


Anhang anzeigen 122597


Anhang anzeigen 122598


Anhang anzeigen 122599


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Sieht nach einem tollen Gewässer aus!


----------



## Boendall (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem tollen Gewässer aus!


 
Jop echt schön#6


----------



## Lorenz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> *Sieht nach einem tollen Gewässer aus!*


*

Seh ich genauso!* 

Totholz entfernen?
Wieso das? Die Fische finden das garantiert gut,so gibt es dann auch gleich "Rückzugsgebiete" (und seien es nur Stellen wo keiner wegen übermäßig vielen Hindernissen angelt).Vielleicht ein paar Angelplätze freimachen,aber alles rausmachen würde ich nicht.
Sowas macht doch ein Angelgewässer interessant 



@pauli
Wann wurden die Welse denn besetzt?
Wenn Hindernisse im Wasser sind verschätzt man sich mit der Größe ganz schnell!  
Spätestens wenn der Fisch festsitzt,wächst seine Größe  exponnentiell :q:q:q  






@daci 
Es gibt ja noch Karpfen-,Stör- und Welspuffs |uhoh:
Die hätten sicher Interesse an so Fischen,weil es einfach gute Werbung ist! So ein "Teich" wäre aber absolut nix für mich...


----------



## Dorbel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Was ich dir zu dem Wels angeln Empfehlen kann ist Einen großen hacken ( deiner wahl ) daran Frolics ran machen ( 4-5 ) können auch auf die schnurr Rein schmeißen und 7 - 10 hände Mit frolic anfüttern so kriegt man die fiecher super raus


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Was ich dir zu dem Wels angeln Empfehlen kann ist Einen großen hacken ( deiner wahl ) daran Frolics ran machen ( 4-5 ) können auch auf die schnurr Rein schmeißen und 7 - 10 hände Mit frolic anfüttern so kriegt man die fiecher super raus




|bigeyes|kopfkrat|bigeyes|uhoh:|sagnix

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat|bigeyes|uhoh:|sagnix
> 
> |wavey:


 :qIs besser:q


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Wenn ich mir so die Fotos ansehe.... muss ich eher auf eine Nahrungsarmes Gewässer tippen, das heisst nicht, das die Fische sich sofort auf alles stürzen (glauben leider viele), der Fisch hat sich daran gewöhnt- frisst weniger und wächst langsamer und ist vorsichtiger beim angeln.
Wenn keine Kormorane da sind, macht alle so wie gewohnt.
Erwartet keine Massenfänge wie am Karpfenpuff und verfeinert eure Methoden .


----------



## Dorbel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Das wa eine Kurz fassung von mir 
So ungefair kriegt man die Welse raus mehrmals gesehen^^


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Das wa eine Kurz fassung von mir
> So ungefair kriegt man die Welse raus mehrmals gesehen^^


 
aha soso


----------



## Pinn (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> @daci
> Es gibt ja noch Karpfen-,Stör- und Welspuffs |uhoh:
> Die hätten sicher Interesse an so Fischen,weil es einfach gute Werbung ist! So ein "Teich" wäre aber absolut nix für mich...



So ein Puff wäre auch nix für mich, aber es ging ja auch nicht um die Frage, ob Du oder ich da gerne angeln.:g

Immerhin werden solche Anlagen immer stärker frequentiert, was bedeutet, es gibt eine tendenziell steigende Nachfrage unter Anglern.

Deshalb würde ich die Frage "Was tun mit den Welsen?" ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit dem Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit beantworten, diese an einen "Angelpuff" zu verkaufen!

Schließlich sind sie in ihrem jetzigen Gewässer kein natürlicher Bestand und in ein freies Gewässer werden sie ja auch nicht ausgesetzt. Sie werden dadurch nicht anders behandelt als die Forellen, Karpfen, Störe oder Welse, auf die in diesen Anlagen eh schon geangelt wird.

Und noch 'ne Überlegung: Manche Angler sehe ich ganz gerne an solchen Anlagen und gönne ihnen auch ihren Spass, ihre Fangaussichten und ihren Angelerfolg! Man muss auch beim Angeln seine persönlichen Prioritäten setzen!

An öffentlichen Gewässern zu angeln ist oft ein hartes Brot, aber da beiße ich gerne rein, weil ich es spannender finde. |wavey:

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Andal (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Man kann die Waller auch schlicht und ergreifend aufessen. Vorausgesetzt man hat entsprechende Räuchergerät/ein Räucherhaus. Ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass bei feinem Wallerschinken die vorhandenen Waller knapp werden! Das Rezept ist erprobt, taugt hervorragend für Groß-Waller und kann bei mir erfagt werden.


----------



## mlkzander (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

ich würde sie auch räuchern
umsetzen in einen fluss macht keinen sinn

jetzt mal ein ernst gemeinter tip
rhino rute, penn ssm 950 rolle mit gutem 50er geflecht
und vernünftige haken und vorfach kosten so um die 200€

damit macht ein 1,50m wels richtig spass und er ist trotzdem
in jeder situation kontrollierbar (wegen hindenissen usw.)

wenn ihr ein "welsproblem habt" wäre das ein grund das angeln 
mit lebendigem köfi zu erlauben, somit könnte man sie gezielt
befischen und wenn es wirklich so viele hat, kannst du im
frühjahr ab 12 - 13° wassertemp erste erfolge verbuchen

zumal die welse bei euch ja fast verhungern müssten und oder
weite wege gehen müssen um an nahrung zu kommen, sollte
man sie relativ schnell im griff haben


----------



## snorreausflake (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

@ Pauli : dank der Bilder weiß ich jetzt warum du dir wegen dem Totholz in´s Hemd machst|rolleyes 
Ich würd an eurer Stelle mal ein paar Spezis einladen und von denen den See gezielt befischen lassen.
Die haben einfach Erfahrung auch mit schwierigen Bedingungen.
Achso evtl. noch ne Genehmigung für lebend Köfi einholen, dann klappt´s auch mit dem Waller


----------



## C.K. (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



> NRW wird wohl gerüchteweise nachziehen...



Das ist kein Gerücht, das wird passieren!


----------



## mike_w (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Das ist kein Gerücht, das wird passieren!


Quelle?


----------



## C.K. (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

LVF Westfalen und Lippe


----------



## Hilde (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Hallo Pauli,

möchte Dir folgendes vorschlagen:

1) Fischbestandsaufnahme: Kann man mit e-Gerät oder Netzen/Reusen machen. Wenn es in Eurem Verein niemand leisten kann, muss man sich halt über die Fischereibehörde oder entsprechendes Büro helfen lassen.
Erst dann wird sich zeigen, ob wirklich Welse das Problem sind.

2) Gewässeruntersuchung: Man sollte sich über Nährtierbestand und Wasserchemie ein Bild machen. Waldseen neigen gelegentlich zu sauren pH-Werten. Die azurblaue Färbung auf den Bildern deutet auf einen nährstoffarmen See hin.

3) Bewirtschaftungsplan: Was passt in das Gewässer? Besatz- und Hegeplan ausarbeiten. Man kann nicht nach allen Fliegen schlagen und von Aal bis Zander alles besetzen (auch wenn es die Mehrheit der Mitglieder gerne so hätte).

Zum Schluss, weils Nix kost, hier, was ich persönlich machen würde :q

- die senkrechten Holzstümpfe (ehemalige Stege?) entfernen (ggf. mit der Hilfe von Tauchern). Bringen als Unterstand nichts und hindern bei der Bewirtschaftung.
- Graskarpfen raus aus dem Wasser (Netz, e-Fischen). Die Tatsache, dass die Jungs schon fast an Land gehen, um an Grünes zu kommen, lässt darauf schließen, dass die Unterwasser schon ziemlich aufgeräumt haben und die ganzen Krautlaicher wissen nicht wo Ablaichen :c
- bei dem klaren Wasser ist das Fischen nicht einfach. Braucht man Geduld und Können (beim Nachtanglen).

Dann mal los. Es wartet Arbeit auf Dich!

Gruß,

Hilde


----------



## Pauli1990 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Hey Hilde,
das ist glaube so der ideale Beitrag du hast alles sehr gut zusammen gefasst. Das werden wir wohl alles nach und nach in Angriff nehmen.

Danke für den netten Beitrag

mfG Pauli :m


----------



## mike_w (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



C.K. schrieb:


> LVF Westfalen und Lippe



Auf der Hompage http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php konnte ich nichts finden. Gehts evtl. etwas genauer.
Danke


----------



## Bassey (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> wenn ihr ein "welsproblem habt" wäre das ein grund das angeln
> mit lebendigem köfi zu erlauben, somit könnte man sie gezielt
> befischen und wenn es wirklich so viele hat, kannst du im
> frühjahr ab 12 - 13° wassertemp erste erfolge verbuchen


 
Da dies Deutschlandweit verboten ist können sie es nicht einfach erlauben, denn es ist keine Sache des Pächters/Eigentümers es einfach zu gestatten...


----------



## Boendall (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Da dies Deutschlandweit verboten ist können sie es nicht einfach erlauben, denn es ist keine Sache des Pächters/Eigentümers es einfach zu gestatten...


 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe im Board, gibt es bei euch in Ausnahmefällen (auf das Gewässer bezogen nicht den Angler) Sonderregelungen Seitens der Behörde. Allerdings muss man darum ansuchen.


----------



## mlkzander (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

die vereine dürfen das erlauben, wenn besondere umstände vorliegen,
wie etwa starke verkrautung, das auch ohne nachfrage bei einer behörde etc.
das ist eine schwammige klausel und erlaubt den vereinen/pächtern eine gewisse
handlungsfreiheit

oder hat sich innerhalb der letzten 3 jahre was geändert?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> die vereine dürfen das erlauben, wenn besondere umstände vorliegen,
> wie etwa starke verkrautung, das auch ohne nachfrage bei einer behörde etc.
> das ist eine schwammige klausel und erlaubt den vereinen/pächtern eine gewisse
> handlungsfreiheit
> ...



Zumindest in NRW geht das nur nach Genehmigung durch die Fischereibehörde. Und die ist nicht einfach zu bekommen.
Da ist jedenfalls Null Handlungsfreiheit.


----------



## micbrtls (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Geräucherter Wels ist noch besser im Geschmack als geräuchter Aal. Solange der Wels bis 50 cm hat!


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe im Board, gibt es bei euch in Ausnahmefällen (auf das Gewässer bezogen nicht den Angler) Sonderregelungen Seitens der Behörde. Allerdings muss man darum ansuchen.




Das stimmt zumindest in NRW nicht. Ich beangele ein ca. 100 Ha. großes Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand. Das Gewässer ist auch stark verkrautet und daher konnte eine Genehmigung zum Angeln mit Lebenköderfisch beantraget und zugeteilt werden.

Die Genehmigung war mit einigen Auflagen verbunden, so musste jeder Versuch, auch erfolglose (sogar wenn noch nicht mal ein ködefisch gefangen wurde) mit Angaben zur Zeit (Anfang, Ende), Wetter, Bisse, Fang (wenn erfolgt) und Größe dokumentiert werden. Zur Ausnahmegenehmigung gehörte ein Ausweis (kostenpflichtig) und Fangbuch zur Dokumentierung.
Nicht abgegebene Fangbücher hatten zur Folge, dass die Genehmigung nicht verlängert wurde.

Wie aus den oben aufgeführten Auflagen zu entnehmen ist, war die Genehmigung Personenbezogen und nicht für das gesammte Gewässer.

Grüße
U.Seefischer


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Da dies Deutschlandweit verboten ist können sie es nicht einfach erlauben, denn es ist keine Sache des Pächters/Eigentümers es einfach zu gestatten...



Das stimmt. Die Genegmigung wurde von der Unteren-Fischerreibehörde erteilt, die hat damals auch Vergehen bei unerlaubter Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisch verfolgt.


----------



## Flynn (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

@u-see fischer

Wie aus den oben aufgeführten Auflagen zu entnehmen ist, war die Genehmigung Personenbezogen und nicht für das gesammte Gewässer.

Was auch richtig ist, sonst würde jeder Verein eine Ausnahmegenemigung haben.


----------



## mlkzander (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

bei uns im braunschweiger club stand es in der satzung und war nicht personen bezogen
ob das immer noch so ist weiss ich nicht aber in meiner von 2006 steht es noch so drin


----------



## micbrtls (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Zum Thema Waller: ich bekomme Reusen rein: 50 hoch, 70 breit 120 lang und mit einer Öffnung von 15 cm. Genau richtig zur "Bestandskontrolle"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Da passen aber nur die Babys rein...

Nicht das die Welse da so sind wie die Hechte in einigen Gegenden Deutschlands, dann fressen sie die komplette Reuse!


----------



## heuki1983 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was tun mit den Welsen?*

Lasst den Waller doch einfach Waller sein....

Wie schonmal gelesen, so ist nur eine Spezies // der mensch //





kann ich nicht verstehen, #d


----------

